# rachel went to pet depot for a swim



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

That looks super fun!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wow...that's great! She sure looked like she had a great time.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so jealous and wish we had a place lke that for Beau to go to and exercise. May have to invest in a heater for the pool so we can all swim all year round.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like a fantastic facility. Oakly and I are very jealous.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

How cute! I love the life vest!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow! That's so nice that your store offers that. My dogs would love it.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

What a neat place! Is that a pet store?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

How cool is that! I'm going to have to look around here for someplace the girls can go swimming. I'll bet Rachel had a great time.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

how cool!
I loved all the little doggy life jackets all hung up on the wall!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks all...rachel got a bath there too....she wasn't as crazy about the bath as the swim but she had a great time...we then took her to petsmart and she got a new tug rope toy....

this is where I took her at...

http://www.petdepotmd.com/


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

He is a cute dog.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Rach is a great swimmer!

Shadow loves it there too, but we have trouble getting him OUT of the pool. We only keep the life jacket on him because I'm afraid of him tiring himself out. I swear he can go the full 1/2 hour we get him. Hunter won't go swimming by choice so he just gets the bath.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

shadow's parent's-how much is the 30 minute swim, we paid for the 15 swim/bath combo....we had a hard time getting rachel to stop swimming too....she was a little scared in the big tub but so good...


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

We have been there too.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pictures! What an awesome place to take your dog. Wish we had something like that around here.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

There is another indoor place for dogs to swim where the owners blow dry the dogs.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> thanks all...rachel got a bath there too....she wasn't as crazy about the bath as the swim but she had a great time...we then took her to petsmart and she got a new tug rope toy....
> 
> this is where I took her at...
> 
> http://www.petdepotmd.com/


Why is GRREAT listed on your post?
It is a Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## sleepyspencer (Feb 25, 2007)

*Wow*

Let me get this right, your pet depot has a pool. That's ultra cool. No swim for us til Spring. The river is too cold. I always enjoy seeing Rachel.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> shadow's parent's-how much is the 30 minute swim, we paid for the 15 swim/bath combo....we had a hard time getting rachel to stop swimming too....she was a little scared in the big tub but so good...


I dont remember sorry...... we normally have other stuff mixed in, such as either friends, treats or only one dog swimming, with both getting baths.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Judi said:


> There is another indoor place for dogs to swim where the owners blow dry the dogs.


Where is that one located? Pet Depot is the only one I'm aware of in the Baltimore area?


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks all....rachel loved it there.. I may take her a time or two more before spring.....judi I have GRREAT in my signature line, it goes in all my posts, I have belonged to GRREAT in the past and think they are a good rescue group....


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

What a fabulous facility! I am so jealous! Rachel looks like she had a wonderful time.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

How cool is that. There's nothing like that where I live but boy I wish there was.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I wish the prices were cheeper.
I get Dog food at this place.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

they have blow dryers at this pet depot also, dried rachel with one after her bath....


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

Very neat!! Wish they had one of those here


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

It looks he if had a great time : I never saw a pet depot with a pool. :bowl: I'm sure Paco would love it.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> thanks all....rachel loved it there.. I may take her a time or two more before spring.....judi I have GRREAT in my signature line, it goes in all my posts, I have belonged to GRREAT in the past and think they are a good rescue group....


You don't belong to GRREAT now? Why?
They are a good rescue group. 
I do Home Visits for them.


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi! Where is that? You are up in Baltimore right? We're down in DC. I bet ANnabelle would love that.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

AnnaBanana said:


> Hi! Where is that? You are up in Baltimore right? We're down in DC. I bet ANnabelle would love that.


It's in Timonium, not far from the Towson Mall by car.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow... now that is Sweeeet!!!! Lucky for all of you who live close to one!!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

You should let us know if you ever get up this way and we could have a Golden swim party!!! 

I think, but can't remember for sure, that it's $30 for 15 minutes for the first dog, then each dog after it's an additional $5, so renting the pool for 1/2 hour or hour or so really isn't all that bad if you split the cost among several people.

Shadow loves it there. It's really nothing fancy, but so far everyone that works there has been great. They love seeing goldens come in!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

i would love to do a golden swim party!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

AnnaBanana said:


> Hi! Where is that? You are up in Baltimore right? We're down in DC. I bet ANnabelle would love that.


 
this is their address and number

2151 Greenspring Drive 
Timonium, MD 21093
410-561-0931​


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Char that is just so awesome! Rachel looks like she was having a blast and daddy sounded so proud of his girl!!!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Rachel is a lucky girl to have a place like that to swim! I wish we had something like that here. It looks like she had a good time.


----------

